# food cost in London



## carl2591

so whats a good average for food cost in London area for mostly vegetarian student on study abroad program from Univ. 

My student will be staying in south kensington area and i understand they are responsible for there food cost. So we are trying to get a handle on how much money at allot to a food budget.. 

student is not a picky eater or a top of line person so average cost food. 

thanks


----------



## Luanne

Is this student going to be eating out, or preparing meals?


----------



## DeniseM

Will they have cooking facilities, or be eating out?  Is there any student food service?

Tesco is the major grocery chain:  http://www.tesco.com/


----------



## carl2591

i believe there is a mini kitchen in the apt. and of course some eating out, which i try to discourage but you know college kids. 

mainly trying to get handle on food in grocery store type setting and what are the better and lower cost places to shop.. the apt is in south kensington area.  I wonder if there is an aldi around.. ??


----------



## DeniseM

Aldi store finder:  http://www.allinlondon.co.uk/directory/stores_102793.php


----------



## carl2591

DeniseM said:


> Will they have cooking facilities, or be eating out?  Is there any student food service?
> 
> Tesco is the major grocery chain:  http://www.tesco.com/



thanks D for the link.. looks like a walmart of UK :whoopie:


----------



## SMHarman

carl2591 said:


> thanks D for the link.. looks like a walmart of UK :whoopie:



Asda is technically the walMart of the UK. 
Tesco is a big grocer. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Pompey Family

As a vegetarian student with only a mini kitchen to cook in I'd imagine her diet is going to consist mainly of pasta, pasta and pasta.

I'd suggest the average weekly grocery bill would be around £30. There are tons of good value places to eat out, far too many to mention here but I would suggest that she can have a decent meal out for £20.

The biggest expense is going to be alcohol (if she drinks).


----------



## DeniseM

£20 = $33 USD, so I think the perception of a what an inexpensive meal for a student is, is different in the US and the UK.

But based on my experience as a tourist, I think that's accurate - it's more expensive to eat out in London than many parts of the US.  Especially when the student is from North Carolina.


----------



## SMHarman

Pompey Family said:


> As a vegetarian student with only a mini kitchen to cook in I'd imagine her diet is going to consist mainly of pasta, pasta and pasta.
> 
> I'd suggest the average weekly grocery bill would be around £30. There are tons of good value places to eat out, far too many to mention here but I would suggest that she can have a decent meal out for £20.
> 
> The biggest expense is going to be alcohol (if she drinks).



And being as she or he can drink at age 18 in the UK and his or her peer group will be at college drinking you can be sure that will be a big dent in the budget.

The Tesco website allows shopping online (why oh why is it only Fresh Direct that does this in the US).  You and your student could work through a weekly mean plan (including some meals out with friends - part of the point of being there is to go out and socialise), and see what that shopping cart costs.  Buying the same at a Tesco metro in London will cost 5-10% more for the 'metro' markup.

There are some great restaurants in London with a more student priced focus
http://stockpotchelsea.wordpress.com/menu/
for one
Wagamama is also a place for cheap eats
http://www.wagamamatakeout.com/en-GB/RIO_II/Wagamama/putney/Order Their Yaki Soba is 8 quid.
When I were a boy (and still lived in London) I used to know many more places but that was a while ago.


----------



## persia

Closest Costco seems to be Croydon.  

http://warehouses.costco.co.uk/locations/croydon/


----------



## Pompey Family

DeniseM said:


> £20 = $33 USD, so I think the perception of a what an inexpensive meal for a student is, is different in the US and the UK.
> 
> But based on my experience as a tourist, I think that's accurate - it's more expensive to eat out in London than many parts of the US.  Especially when the student is from North Carolina.



That's factoring in a glass of wine. It depends what you class as eating out, going for a curry with a starter and a drink is going to come close to £20 whereas popping in to Greggs for a pasty will cost £2.


----------



## jfbookers

*Dollars & Lbs*

My quick conversion is to think of pounds as dollars and the price is then about you would expect in the US.
$5.00 sandwich in US will be close to a  5 pound sandwich in the UK. Not perfect but I think it helps avoid rip offs. Have a great stay.
Jim


----------



## bellesgirl

jfbookers said:


> My quick conversion is to think of pounds as dollars and the price is then about you would expect in the US.
> $5.00 sandwich in US will be close to a  5 pound sandwich in the UK. Not perfect but I think it helps avoid rip offs. Have a great stay.
> Jim


I agree - we go to London quite often, as our DD and her family live there - including our grandchildren.  Our rule of thumb is to figure the price the same in £ as $.  e.g. something that costs $5 in the states costs £5 in London - so basically a 70% markup! Sometimes it is less, but that is a bonus.


----------



## SMHarman

bellesgirl said:


> I agree - we go to London quite often, as our DD and her family live there - including our grandchildren.  Our rule of thumb is to figure the price the same in £ as $.  e.g. something that costs $5 in the states costs £5 in London - so basically a 70% markup! Sometimes it is less, but that is a bonus.


Yeah but no but.
Your $5 sandwich (if eat in) will soon have 10% sales tax plus a $1 tip or so added so likely you will be leaving $7 on the table.
Your GBP5 sandwich will be just that.
So GBP5*1.6= $8 so $1 difference not 70% markup.
Remember a 20% tip is not expected when you eat out in the UK / Europe.  The Wait staff are paid a living wage and have National Healthcare.


----------



## jfbookers

*OK*

Make it a 2.00 candy bar or a $50.00 sweater. I know it isn't perfect.
Jim


----------



## Beaglemom3

As tourists in a timeshare (Allen House) for 20 years, we shop at Tesco's, Waitrose, Sainsbury and Marks & Spencer (great/interesting yogurt).

Love the little take-a-way shops for pasties (Oxford St. - Cornwall Pasties ) and the food market at Portobello Market (Saturdays).


-


----------



## CarolF

Your student will be able to find some reasonably priced and good vegetarian eateries.  Look for Indian, Turkish, African, Ethiopian/Eritrean eateries for good quality food and good value.  Australians will tell you that Vietnamese food in the UK is terrible (we're spoiled I think) but it will be well priced.

I'm not sure how old your student is, but if they are not drinking atm I would suggest they learn about alcohol and uni life before leaving.  In the UK, people can legally drink alcohol at 16 or 17 years old.  Students can buy alcohol at 18 years old and by the time they are 21 years old are experienced and have often outgrown Jägerbombs and Alcopops and the associated problems.  The following link may be useful to familiarise your student with terminology etc  -

http://www.thestudentroom.co.uk/wiki/Alcohol_guide_for_freshers


----------



## carl2591

My student will have friends at are local so that will help with finding the nice cheap places to eat. 

thanks for all the input i have forward this info to student.


----------



## bellesgirl

Where you eat is critical.  Lots of relatively reasonable places in London for food, at least.  But be careful.  We were outside the British Museum with our DD and SIL (who is a Brit) and decided to get a soft serve ice cream cone.  3 small cones, 10.50 GBP or close to $20!!!  Serves us right for not asking ahead of time but in other areas of London we had paid 4.50 GBP for 3.  Even our SIL was shocked.


----------



## mck

Sainsbury, Tesco and ASDA are reasonably priced supermarkets, M&S and Waitrose are slightly more expensive.
If your son/ daughter is not really into cooking but has access to a microwave, all supermarkets do a good range of chilled 'ready meals' which just require abut 5 mins or so in the microwave. More expensive than cooking from scratch, but for just one person not much more. M&S and Waitrose have by far the best selection and quality IMHO!


----------

